
FIDO2: Solving the Password Problem - spiridow
https://research.kudelskisecurity.com/2019/10/08/fido2-solving-the-password-problem/
======
anomalroil
I love how ECDSA is used more and more to do authentication, but ECDSA is
arguably not the best if you're going to implement new stuff... I wonder when
Ed25519 is finally going to be adopted by hardware tokens. I can see it's in
the COSE algorithm list, so in theory it's should be accepted by the standard.

